# загоняться



## turkjey5

Здравствуйте!
Что значит "загоняться"?
Заранее большое спасибо!!


http://coollib.net/b/154083/read


– Опять ты мне бумажки суешь! – сварливо сказал Кравцов. – Я тебя спрашиваю нормальным русским языком: будем акт составлять или нет? Квитанций ты не даешь, чеков у тебя нет, весов нет, ничего нет!
– Каких весов? Что я буду взвешивать? Ты не загоняйся, лейтенант! 
Кравцов осерчал:
– Ну ты, алё! Ты поаккуратней выражайся, елы-палы! Я при исполнении! Не загоняйся! Ты сейчас так загонишься у меня, что уйдешь пешком без штанов и без машины, понял? Я тебя спрашиваю последний раз: будем акт составлять или нет?


----------



## Sobakus

To talk big.


----------



## .Lira

Это значит "придавать чему-либо слишком большое значение".


----------



## Sobakus

.Lira said:


> Это значит "придавать чему-либо слишком большое значение".



Ничего подобного это не значит


----------



## .Lira

Да ну. Самое обычное употребление - "Да не загоняйся из-за такой ерунды", что означает "Не переживай из-за мелочей".


----------



## Sobakus

.Lira said:


> Да ну. Самое обычное употребление - "Да не загоняйся из-за такой ерунды", что означает "Не переживай из-за мелочей".



У нас тут совсем другое употребление, и его нетрудно прочитать самому.


----------



## .Lira

Вы правы, моя ошибка. Прочитала весь диалог с начала по ссылке. По выделенному фрагменту не было ясно, что это "не заговаривайся".


----------



## Maroseika

Согласен с .Lira, не загоняйся - не придавай большого значения, не бери в голову.
"Не заговаривайся" совсем не подходит по смыслу, да и не нет такого значения у глагола загоняться.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> Согласен с .Lira, не загоняйся - не придавай большого значения, не бери в голову.
> "Не заговаривайся" совсем не подходит по смыслу, да и не нет такого значения у глагола загоняться.



Боюсь, вы совершенно неправы. Если подставить туда "не бери в голову", диалог не будет иметь никакого смысла, кроме того, "не бери в голову" не может быть оскорбительным. Единственное возможное значение здесь - заговариваться, завираться, запутываться, забываться (раздосадованный Кравцов в ряд чеков и бумажек подставил не имеющие отношение к разговору весы).


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> Боюсь, вы совершенно неправы. Если подставить туда "не бери в голову", диалог не будет иметь никакого смысла, кроме того, "не бери в голову" не может быть оскорбительным. Единственное возможное значение здесь - заговариваться, завираться, запутываться, забываться (раздосадованный Кравцов в ряд чеков и бумажек подставил не имеющие отношение к разговору весы).



Оскорбительно - потому что не дело клиента указывать милиции, чем ей заниматься, а чем нет. Останавливает вас гаишник, а вы ему: "Да ладно, командир, сплошная, не сплошная - не бери в голову".
Главное же, разве есть такое значение у слова "загоняться" - не заговаривайся, не болтай чепухи?


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Я тоже думаю, что не загоняйся здесь означает не обращай внимание на что-то незначительное или не придавай слишком большого значения пустякам.
Также это может означать увлекаться чем-либо или серьезно задумываться, размышлять над чем-либо (обычно, если эти вещи не стоят серьезного размышления и внимания).
Примеры:
Хватит загоняться! 
Я загоняюсь по пустякам.  
Он загоняется о смысле жизни. 

Нужно учитывать, что во всех этих случаях слово "загоняться" является разговорным и очень близким к сленгу.


----------



## gvozd

По-моему, в данном контексте это означает "не умничай, не копай так глубоко".


----------



## Fortunio

А я прелагаю перевести это (с русского на русский) как  не придирайся, не цепляйся и не завирайся.
Последнее звучит особенно обидно для человека при исполнении.


----------



## Maroseika

Разве "не цепляйся" и "не завирайся" имеют хоть что-то общее?


----------



## Garbuz

Fortunio said:


> А я прелагаю перевести это (с русского на русский) как не придирайся, не цепляйся и не завирайся.
> Последнее звучит особенно обидно для человека при исполнении.



Согласен.


----------



## Fortunio

Maroseika said:


> Разве "не цепляйся" и "не завирайся" имеют хоть что-то общее?


Вы правы, на первый взгляд, общего мало, и вы еще раз правы: мне надо было пояснить свое странное мнение.
 Давайте представим себе (чисто гипотетически), что гаишник (г) никогда прежде слова "загоняйся" не слышал. Ему некогда спрашивать: "будьте добры, поясните, пожалуйста, что вы имеете в виду??", но, даже не поняв, он чувствует, что за этим скрывается что-то нехорошее, обидное и оскорбительное. И тут я хочу выразить восхищение писателем, который не только прекрасно владеет современным слэнгом, но и очень тонко передает нюансы человеческих отношений. В споре человек чаще всего непроизвольно повторяет слова, которые его больше всего задели. Вот и Г с возмущением повторяет ""Не загоняйся! Ты у меня загонишься...!" Вряд ли такая реакция последовала бы, если бы он услышал всего-навсего "не придавай значения пустякам" или что-то в этом роде, а его "Ты у меня загонишься" звучит, как угроза. 
Так что общее у моих вариантов, к которым можно добавить еще "на зарывайся", в том,
что на них могла последовать имено такая негативная реакция.
Хорошо бы нам этого писателя пригласить в наш форум, было бы здорово, если бы он сам объяснял свои словечки и фразочки дотошным и непонятливым читателям


----------



## Maroseika

Fortunio said:


> Вы правы, на первый взгляд, общего мало, и вы еще раз правы: мне надо было пояснить свое странное мнение.
> Давайте представим себе (чисто гипотетически), что гаишник (г) никогда прежде слова "загоняйся" не слышал. Ему некогда спрашивать: "будьте добры, поясните, пожалуйста, что вы имеете в виду??", но, даже не поняв, он чувствует, что за этим скрывается что-то нехорошее, обидное и оскорбительное.  Вот и Г с возмущением повторяет ""Не загоняйся! Ты у меня загонишься...!" Вряд ли такая реакция последовала бы, если бы он услышал всего-навсего "не придавай значения пустякам" или что-то в этом роде, а его "Ты у меня загонишься" звучит, как угроза.
> Так что общее у моих вариантов, к которым можно добавить еще "на зарывайся", в том,
> что на них могла последовать имено такая негативная реакция.
> Хорошо бы нам этого писателя пригласить в наш форум, было бы здорово, если бы он сам объяснял свои словечки и фразочки дотошным и непонятливым читателям



Такую гипотетическую ситуацию, конечно, представить можно, но какое отношение к реальности она будет иметь? Слово  "загоняться" - распространенное, гаишнику явно известное, а разозлился он только из-за нарушения "субординации": он, так сказать, при исполнении, а ему эдак панибратски: "не загоняйся". То, что позволено вне работы, в дружеской или уличной обстановке, непозволительно, с его точки зрения, когда он на службе, а собеседник - в сфере его служебного интереса. Не дело последнего указывать ему, на что обращать внимание по службе, а на что - нет.



> И тут я хочу выразить восхищение писателем, который не только прекрасно владеет современным слэнгом, но и очень тонко передает нюансы человеческих отношений. В споре человек чаще всего непроизвольно повторяет слова, которые его больше всего задели.


Боюсь, что у меня впечатление от этого текста прямое обратное: косноязычная бездарщина.


----------



## Wowka_Morkovka

В данном контексте выражение "не загоняйся" (можно ещё сказать "не зарывайся") значит - "успокойся", "не перегибай палку", сказанное нарочито фамильярным тоном. Учитывая сложившуюся ситуацию, это прозвучало грубо, как провокация на конфликт.


----------



## turkjey5

Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что у меня впечатление от этого текста прямое обратное: косноязычная бездарщина.



Что такое бездарщина?


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Что такое бездарщина?



Бездарный - untalented (без дара, т.е. без таланта).
Бездарщина - результат труда бездарного человека, окказиональная уничижительная форма, в словарях этого слова нет, но в языке не редкость).
Простите за такое мнение о тексте, который вы так тщательно изучаете, но качество его, как мне кажется, очень низкое. Хотя как подстрочник к фильму, наверное, полезно для изучения языка.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> качество его, как мне кажется, очень низкое.



Подписываюсь. Мне непонятно, зачем на него тратить время, изучая язык.


----------



## Sobakus

gvozd said:


> Подписываюсь. Мне непонятно, зачем на него тратить время, изучая язык.



Ради бога, человек сериал про русский быт смотрит. Если можете посоветовать ему некий более изысканный образчик деревенской разговорной речи, не стесняйтесь.


----------



## turkjey5

Да, я заинтересован в разговорной речи и в русском быте. Очень трудно разбираться без субов и тесктов.


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> Ради бога, человек сериал про русский быт смотрит. Если можете посоветовать ему некий более изысканный образчик деревенской разговорной речи, не стесняйтесь.


Так ведь в том и беда, что в деревне так не разговаривают. Да и нигде не разговаривают, кроме как в плохих фильмах. 
Впрочем, судя по вдумчивым вопросам, топикстартер успеха добьется.


----------



## Fortunio

turkjey5 said:


> Да, я заинтересован в разговорной речи и в русском быте. Очень трудно разбираться без субов и тесктов.


Успехов вам! И упорства. Надеюсь это вам поможет избежать положения, в котором оказываются те, кто учит английский в России, приезжает в Америку и не понимает половину того, что слышит.


----------

